# Beach Babe's (NI's)



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's todays walk pic's of my two Northern Inuits Takoda & Aleska (and my friends JRT 'Pip' 

Catch me if you can










Baby Aleska



















Action shot










Dont tease terriers you 'Norty Idiot'!!





































Dig a big hole ........










...and then bury the poor unsuspecting helper!!










This jumped on my sofa a few minutes after the pic was taken grrrrrrr!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

LOL great pictures!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Beautiful dogs............great pics.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Fantastic pictures.
You have stunning dogs
I love the picture of them digging- they both look so intent and appear to be really co-operating with each other.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Aleska is gorgeous - lovely eyes!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Lovely pics  And I love Takoda's collar where did you get it?

x


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

ur dogs are just gorgeous and im jealous...i want more northern inuits....now  

:thumbup1:


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

poisongirl said:


> Lovely pics  And I love Takoda's collar where did you get it?
> 
> x


Its a Dog design by Hi-craft collar -

Dog Design Indiana Dog Collars

They have loads of really smart collars, Aleska has the cheyenne collar with an indian on it, really nice -just need her to grow into it so we can show it off lol!!

Ang x


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

What great pics and such beautiful dogs you have, looks like they had a great time x:thumbup1:


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Natik said:


> ur dogs are just gorgeous and im jealous...i want more northern inuits....now
> 
> :thumbup1:


Far too addictive are'nt they!!. How is Maya getting on , bet she's getting big?

Ang x


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks like they were having a whale of a time
Think i've told you before - your dog is beautiful
regards
DT


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Great pics looks like they had a Great time!!!


----------



## jenifer55 (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow so many activities and that all are together. I do not think that you worry about them when they play. My dogs sometime get really agggressive when they play and hence bring some extra work to me.


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

Fab pics. Looks like you had a super time


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Does Baby Aleska have 2 different eye colors??? just askin...


----------

